# Scratches on Black TT :(



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Guys and Gals

Hoping somebody can help me out. Last week i went to France with the TTOC and had a blast of a time, but due to me being ill for a week before hand, i never got around to cleaning the TT.
Anyway, to cut a long story short, while over there, a sponge was used to clean off some bird crap on my car, but ive noticed while ive been home that while doing so my car has been scratched quite badly using this sponge (maybe a stone or something sharp in the sponge?!)

So i now have really bad scratch lines running on my bonnet and on my roof :x :-| [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I have used T-Cut and a few detailers and i cant get rid of the worst of it.

Anybody have any idea's what i can use. The motor is a MK2 in Phantom Black, so it shows the marks in this colour. Below is a pic of the bonnet to show you the damage. Any help or advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks all


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Those will polish out quite easily - using a DA or Rotary, would be tough by hand though....


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

well if it was me, depending how bad they are, i would wet sand  1st with 2000 and then 3000, then polish the sanding out rather than trying to polish out from the start


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Those will pop out easily using a rotary - maybe even using a DA machine polisher. Will be a pig off a job by hand to be honest.

They probably incurred by the gritty sh!t left from the bird being dragged across the paint with the sponge. A lesson to be learned there mate :wink:


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> well if it was me, depending how bad they are, i would wet sand  1st with 2000 and then 3000, then polish the sanding out rather than trying to polish out from the start


Gotta disagree mate, always start with least abrasive first. I have removed far worse with a blue polish pad on a mac da.

Agreed, by hand this will be impossible. Dont you have a member with a da close by who could help out?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Unsure if anybody local to me has one, and can help me out, ill be able to find out though and get something sorted

Thanks for the comments so far, and id just like to mention it wasnt me that made these marks, was a mate of mine trying to help me out. He feels like shit now ive shown him the pictures :roll:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

paul, if you are passing through south bucks any time soon, i will go over it with a DA for you, will be no major issue getting them out, just lots of work!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

redsi72 said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > well if it was me, depending how bad they are, i would wet sand  1st with 2000 and then 3000, then polish the sanding out rather than trying to polish out from the start
> ...


Got some swirls on mine need polishing out , Si can you come round     :wink:

Redscouse ,, if you are up north any time ,,,, I'm sure some one will help


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

amiTT said:


> paul, if you are passing through south bucks any time soon, i will go over it with a DA for you, will be no major issue getting them out, just lots of work!


Amitt, thanks for the offer buddy, very very kind of you, problem is i dont come down that way that often. If i cannot get it sorted out soon, i may give you a bell buddy. Thanks again


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

davidg, im opppp north in 2 weeks time when im going over to the Isle of Man with 19 others from the club  

But as ive mentioned above, amitt has offered but i dont go down his way too often. Im open to offers :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Redscouse said:


> davidg, im opppp north in 2 weeks time when im going over to the Isle of Man with 19 others from the club
> 
> But as ive mentioned above, amitt has offered but i dont go down his way too often. Im open to offers :roll:


If you are up @ wigan any time ,,, but then the IOM ,,,, as i have been x2 before   cant do this one [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] as we are on Hol ,,, when it comes down to IOM or the Maldives 8) 8) 8) there is only one winner 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) ,,,,,,

As i said any other time i will give it a go for you


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

amiTT said:


> paul, if you are passing through south bucks any time soon, i will go over it with a DA for you, will be no major issue getting them out, just lots of work!


Can you do mine too please Amit?!

I hate black when its scratched! :?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> amiTT said:
> 
> 
> > paul, if you are passing through south bucks any time soon, i will go over it with a DA for you, will be no major issue getting them out, just lots of work!
> ...


We can make it a black TT detailing day hey Rich? :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Dude, if you are up north you can borrow my G220 and drop it back when you go to the Isle of Man


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Matt B said:


> Dude, if you are up north you can borrow my G220 and drop it back when you go to the Isle of Man


Matt i wont be up north until the IoM trip buddy i dont think 
Thanks for the offer ill defo keep it in mind as if i dont get it sorted soon and i go up north or further down south, i will take into consideration the offers ive had

Thanks everyone for your kind offers......... especially you Matt..... considering your a blue nose :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## xtremevibez (Sep 16, 2008)

I've got a porter cable that'll get them out for you and i'm attending the mids meet on the 22nd if thats any good??


----------

